# Where to buy tivo?



## philliplewis (Jan 14, 2006)

Im looking to buy a box.. I had one before i got sky+ and now i ditched sky+ im gonna go back

is it worth it?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

http://www.tivoland.com
http://www.ebay.co.uk
http://hd.sky.com For The Future ....

Automan.


----------



## philliplewis (Jan 14, 2006)

saw one on ebay got for 150 today and it was new.. and i one with lifetime going for 250 ish

these are so much better then sky


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Just remember to get a lifetime sub this time


----------

